# How many code violations can you find?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Unused openings not closed.

Ground & Neutral under one terminal.

I bet that panel ain't rated for tandems.

Looks like a GE panel... with Westinghouse & ITE breakers


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like a regular day in the life... :thumbsup:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Missing KO filler
Excessive splicing in panel
Mini Breakers
Multiple conductor terminations on breakers
color code violation at nuetral bar


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ohmbre said:


> ...Excessive splicing in panel...


That's not a violation.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That's not a violation.


In my neck of the woods it is.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Ohmbre said:


> In my neck of the woods it is.


What constitutes excessive?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Ohmbre said:


> Excessive splicing in panel





MDShunk said:


> That's not a violation.





Ohmbre said:


> In my neck of the woods it is.



Why would a safety code prohibit splices in an enclosure?

I must be missing the danger in a wirenut. :jester:


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*?*

missing gfci and no strap on 3/4 conduit from left. Box fill??


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a section in our code book I believe its in panel boards which says you can't splice in a panel more than 30%. 
I could be wrong about the percentage. It happens.

Oops, my bad, this forum specifies NEC.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ohmbre said:


> There's a section in our code book I believe its in panel boards which says you can't splice in a panel more than 30%.
> I could be wrong about the percentage. It happens.
> 
> Oops, my bad, this forum specifies NEC.


Awesome, but even by that standard, that gutter isn't even close to 30%


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ohmbre said:


> In my neck of the woods it is.


WHat happens when you load up a 40-space resi panel with AFCIs then?


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> WHat happens when you load up a 40-space resi panel with AFCIs then?


We Don't. Only bedroom outlets get AFI's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Third photo: Access to the LB.


Looks like the cable feeding the panel has no connector on it.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Awesome, but even by that standard, that gutter isn't even close to 30%


Yeah probably right about that too.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I spot a nice bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I spot a nice bowl of spaghetti.


 
Just needs some sauce, parmesan cheese, and some bread.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Great, now I must have garlic bread... with lots of parmesan sprinkled on.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

These are just off the top of my head, so take with several grains of salt. lol.

1) The white wire with green tape is likely a ground. Grounds smaller than #6 must be solid color.

2) Orange is not acceptable as a neutral color.

3) It looks like the 3/4" EMT connector in the smaller panel in the first pic doesn't connect to anything. Just sort of hanging in thin air.

4) I thought everything in a church had to be in conduit. The feeder isn't.

5) If it's a split-bus panel, there are more than 6 handles to disconnect the service.If it's not, then there must be a main somewhere ahead of it, and thus the neutrals and grounds would need to be separated.

6) In the second pic, it looks like a yellow and black #12 under a breaker lug. I doubt that those breakers are listed for more than one conductor.

That's all I can think of in addition to the ones listed above.

Rob


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the pics are a bit too small to read the breaker size but not one breaker in this thing is above 50a.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Voltech said:


>


 That is low voltage "control" wiring for a paragon time clock that doesn't work and a couple thermostats.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Just needs some sauce, parmesan cheese, and some bread.


Oh sure.... where can I find THAT requirement in the code? :laughing:


----------



## PDX-SPARKY (Mar 5, 2010)

I am sure there are plenty but one that comes to my mind is 

110.12. Mechanical Execution of Work. "Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

PDX-SPARKY said:


> I am sure there are plenty but one that comes to my mind is
> 
> 110.12. Mechanical Execution of Work. "Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


As a personal standard 'neat and workmanlike' is something we should try for.

As a code section it is pretty weak.

This is from the NFPA "Manual of Style"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Oh sure.... where can I find THAT requirement in the code?



The NEC (National Electrical Code) or the REC (Rat Electricians' Code)? :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

PDX-SPARKY said:


> I am sure there are plenty but one that comes to my mind is
> 
> 110.12. Mechanical Execution of Work. "Electrical equipment shall be installed in a neat and workmanlike manner.


 

Who you gonna cite for that?? The past 57 people that worked in that panel? 


There are plenty of violations that have been lised that fit better than that. 

Add to the list the ground lug is not rated for 20-30 ground wires under one single lug

Also, they used 310.15 b to size the feeder,,,,and this is a church.


----------

